# Support Your Local Dog Hunters



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Support Your Local Dog Hunters!! Support Your Local Dog Hunters!!
In these uneasy times for hunters as a whole, I urge you all, my fellow hunters and huntresses, to support your local dog hunters.
As of late there has been much persecution from different organizations on hunting as a whole, so WHY I ask are hunters mercilessly persecuting other hunters over hunting with dogs?
I feel that much of the persecution has been caused by the QDMA fad which has occurred of the last ten years..
What happened to hunting being fun?
What happened to the fellowship aspect of it?
Why has it all become a money race to farm the biggest "freaknasty" bucks possible???
I leave you with this, are you willing to persecute your fellow American whitetail hunters and hunters as a whole over the pipe dream of farming mega buck?!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Agreed. Good post.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I started out running dogs... It is the most fun you can have deer hunting period... "When the tailgate drops, the bullshit stops" you have my full support!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

The ones that dont like it just have not done it.....


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Keep 'em on your own property,,,*

..not mine, and everything is fine...They seem to like mine better...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I think the biggest problem people have is when dog hunters run where the still hunters are.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

I leave you with this, are you willing to persecute your fellow American whitetail hunters and hunters as a whole over the pipe dream of farming mega buck?!

Are you going to make sure your dogs stays on your property?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Rolls Tide said:


> The ones that dont like it just have not done it.....


I have done it. I hated it. It's not something I would want to do ever again.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I grew up dog hunting and love it still to this day. Its like everything else, a few bad folks make a bad name for everybody. Not everyone that hunts with dogs is a alcoholic, direspectful, trespasser. Alot of people that talk bad about it just need to try it with the right folks.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

No dog hunting in Pa. On our lease in Va., which is no dogs, other people let them in to run the deer out. Myself after watching the deer play with the dogs jumping back and forth in the river and the brush tangles figured out they werent hurting my hunting. They kept the deer moving on my stands. No one ever comes for the dogs and they all have electronic collers on them. Not being used to dog running I thought they would catch them, but that is not the case. At least in the swamps I am hunting in. These deer dont get excited either, they just wait for the dogs to get close and start all over again. Left many deer go just watching the fun. Kept me entertained on some real boring days in the stand. And yes we hunters have to stick together or we just might end up without a sport thanks to the crazys out there and there gun control.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I've done it with family and friends and I personally hate hunting deer with dogs. 

I'm not going to actively support dog hunting but I'm also not going to actively persecute those that choose to hunt that way so long as there is mutual respect.


----------



## Kevin Stanfield (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't dog hunt but I agree that the sport of hunting has a history with the hounds.In a lot of places they are banned due to the behavior of some.If half of us attacks the other it would probably do great harm to us all.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

I cut my teeth on deerhunting with dogs. For many years that is the only hunting I had access to. However once my friends or family with dogs either gave it up or sold their dogs my hunting opportunities seriously declined. I did have some good times while running dogs but now that I am older and have still hunted for many years there is nothing more annoying than having a careless hunter or homeowner allow their dogs to run rampant without any consideration for private property. I don't hate dog hunters or dog hunting but if a hound dog comes on our property let's just say there is a good chance all that the owner will ever see of their dog is the collar. There is also a good chance that the people that give doghunter's the most problem also sit over a corn pile and call that hunting. But that's a discussion for another post. As for the comment about QDMA...yeah you are a little bit off when you call it a fad. Yeah there are people that think if you follow the QDMA prescription for deer management you will automatically get bigger bucks. Anyone who is a member of the organization and actually reads the bi-monthly journal knows they also harp on the fact that managing expectations is as important if not more so than the resource. In other words, don't expect to see Iowa giants showing up in the Florida panhandle but you can expect to see some progress in the deer you do hunt if you don't shoot everything that the state says is legal and perhaps even take a doe (when possible) before shooting a buck.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Are we really going to do this AGAIN.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Ive done it, still do it occasionally, and like it, But I think dog season should be limited.

over here in South Ms dog hunting public lands has RUINED the deer hunting, they dog hunt it 7 days a week with very limited breaks, you can call BS if you'd like, but facts are facts.



nastukey said:


> but if a hound dog comes on our property let's just say there is a good chance all that the owner will ever see of their dog is the collar. .


 This action has the possible consequence of getting your house burned down with you and your family in it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Like it or not.... dog hunting is over.
I grew up doing it and loved it. Way more fun than still hunting. But too many have run over the rights and property of others and have made to many enemy's. it didn't help that most dog hunters were a closed group, sometimes family only, that excluded many from learning and enjoying hunting.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

As I tupe this, I am watching two guys turn 5 fogs out on our property! They are nowhere remotely close to anything that is not ours. This is bullshit,... sbout to start smashin pups.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

excuse typos,... damn phone keypad


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

gump said:


> as i tupe this, i am watching two guys turn 5 fogs out on our property! They are nowhere remotely close to anything that is not ours. This is bullshit,... Sbout to start smashin pups.


call the gw !


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

You make some very resonable and valid points.

Here is where I believe the rift begins:
Some years back in the Ocala National Forest, an FWC deer count showed that the deer population had clearly been decimated as a result of dog hunting. (It is evidently a very, very effective means)
As a measure to correct this, they banned dog hunting, and the population came storming back within a few short years.

Also, as a still hunter, it will usually ruin my hunt when a deer dog enters our property. 

So, I can see why non dog hunters may not choose to support those that do.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Emerald Ghost said:


> You make some very resonable and valid points.
> 
> Here is where I believe the rift begins:
> Some years back in the Ocala National Forest, an FWC deer count showed that the deer population had clearly been decimated as a result of dog hunting. (It is evidently a very, very effective means)
> ...


 No doubt a effective way of killing deer, we could have some good deer in the Pascagoula river swamp, but with todays technology of GPS tracking collars, hi tech phones/radios, it has become "too easy'" to dog hunt. It wouldnt hurt my feelings if they shut down ALL hunting here to let deer population rebound.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Already called


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

[QUOTE This action has the possible consequence of getting your house burned down with you and your family in it.[/QUOTE]

So I have to respect the irresponsibility of a dog owner yet there is no repercussion for their irresponsibility? Really? That very attitude is why so many people don't give a rip for dog hunters and many wish it would just go away. 

Reminds me of a time when some moron dropped off a pair of pit bull mixes near the property line. If that wasn't enough someone felt sorry for them and started dropping off feed for them every other day or so. The dogs took up residence on our property and in fact about 100 yards or so from one of my climbers. After several trips in to the stand and leaving wondering why my hoist rope was always twisted and out of place I walked in one day to find these two mongrels playing with it. You really are not gonna have much success in a stand with two mongrels putting their scent all over the place. One evening I went in there to check the stand and one of these dogs decided to stand his ground against me on our property and I did what any responsible person would do and I gave the dog a dirt nap. I would have got the other one but it ran off to quick. Point is I could have easily had my young nephew with me who was just starting to get into hunting and I didn't want him getting scared of the woods before he had a chance to enjoy it. I dealt with the problem and would do it again. Not exactly a fun feeling to deal with a dog in that manner but sometimes you have to it. 

As for doghunting, if a doghunter can't keep some resemblance of control over their dogs maybe they should find another hobby. The same rule applies to house dogs that people let run rampant and apparently think everyone loves their dog as much as they do. I have invested to much time and money in preparation and maintaining a food plot not to mention treestands for some stupid dog to come in and mess it all up for me. I don't go looking for these dogs but if they become a nuisance on my place I deal with it.


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Kevin Stanfield said:


> I don't dog hunt but I agree that the sport of hunting has a history with the hounds.In a lot of places they are banned due to the behavior of some.If half of us attacks the other it would probably do great harm to us all.


You Sir hit the nail on the head!

I personally do not dog hunt much, maybe twice a year, but I respect those who do so responsibly.

Guys, In no way am I trying to say promote trespassing of any kind, and I understand that the large majority of the problems betweens groups of hunters stems from this.

However it is troubling to see landowners and large hunting groups readily attacking the sport of dog hunting because all successes on slowing or banning dog hunting are successes on slowing or banning hunting as a whole.


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

This is stereotyping all dog hunters as irresponsible. What about irresponsible still hunters that trespass or steal stands or cameras or poach on your property or lease. Nobody calls for an end to still hunting. The problem is with individuals and not the sport....


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

I grew up dog hunting. Some of my best deer hunting memories with my dad was dog hunting. That was in the 80's and early 90's. I have since (until this year) still hunted and have not had the same father/son time that we spent hours after hours in the woods together runnin dogs. Now I have 2 sons age 8 and 11. This year I joined a local dog hunting club. My sons and I and my dad has enjoyed it alot. The club I am in now has strict rules, one being that the dogs must have GPS tracking collars and shock collars for when they get near a property line, another being a minimum of 4 trucks. I can say that dogs getting off of the property dont happen like they used to when I hunted with dogs before. I also still hunt this same property and the dogs dont affect it at all.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Fishinmedic....you are an example of the responsible doghunter and your club the responsible club and you should be commended for that. I think all clubs should be required to have GPS collars on all their dogs. If it is not cost prohibitive to purchase a weapon, shells, license, deer permit, gas, dog food, and the dog itself not to mention lease fees than a hunter should also be able to set aside money for the collars so they can keep better track of their dogs while also respecting the rights of hunters/landowners that are nearby but not members of that particular club.


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

I run dogs and still hunt and love to do both you can't have as much fun in a tree stand as you can with a pack of hounds. With that said all the arguments over this has become irritating to me i for one don't understand how some one can say its easier to kill one in front of a pack when its running through the woods than just standing broad side in a food plot. I also don't understand the concept of a its illegal for a deer dog to be on private property but its ok for someones house dogs to terrorize your still hunting property. I run dogs to have fun and to listen to the dogs but when its time to kill a big one i go still hunt.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Hunters need to stick together. I had my diapers changed in the woods running hounds. Hunt how u want to. I am also all for the bad dog hunters being punished. Don't trash the ones that are doing it the right way. And for you IGNORANT people that talk about shooting dogs, I hope you get prosecuted for shooting another man's dog!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned shooting a man's deer dog is letting the owner who refuses to control his pack off too easy. Catch the dog, call FWC and have the irresponsible owner prosecuted as a poacher. This seems a simpler solution by removing the problem (a bad owner vice all dog hunters) . Just my $.02


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Rolls Tide said:


> The ones that dont like it just have not done it.....


I spent the first 15 years of my hunting life hunting with dogs. There were very little deer then and very little kills. (Arkansas, 1960-1975)
Lots of deer lost from quick shooting at a blur. However, nothing like the anticipation of approaching dogs running a deer.

Personally, I now prefer to hunt without dogs. There should be a place for both types of hunting.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I am for dog hunting 100%,but there is alot that needs to change from a regulations standpoint,and a hunter responsibility standpoint.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

BBob said:


> As far as I'm concerned shooting a man's deer dog is letting the owner who refuses to control his pack off too easy. Catch the dog, call FWC and have the irresponsible owner prosecuted as a poacher. This seems a simpler solution by removing the problem (a bad owner vice all dog hunters) . Just my $.02


 That would be an excellent idea except for the fact that on one occasion I found evidence of a trespasser setting up a blind with bait that I assume was for turkey hunting since deer season was long since over. I later found this poacher/trespasser'rs trail they had cut or pushed down to get to their blind. I made the GW aware of it but I was told in person by the game warden that he would patrol the area but if the individual was found he would have to first give him a warning and then follow up with a citation if it occurred again. Not sure if the individual was ever found. On another occasion I was headed out of town for a few days and rode by the property and sure enough their was a chevy parked up on our property. I contacted the GW once again and he said he would only be able to give him a warning. I am pretty sure the violators know the GW are limited in what they can do and they take advantage of it. If only the law worked in favor of the individuals that did their best to follow the law.

I wonder how many of these dog hunters that don't see trespassing as a problem or allowing dogs to run free think they deserve a portion of a deer that is shot in front of their dogs on someone else's land. No doubt their are some that are crazy enough to prescribe to this line of thought.


----------



## Team Stuck'em (Oct 12, 2010)

I grew up dog hunting with my family. My grandpa had me in a car seat cutting dogs when I was a year old. I still dog hunt, in fact as I type this I'm sitting at the camp watching it rain waiting to put on a buck track in the morning. I do agree that there are some bad apples that has given this sport that I love so much a bad name. But that goes for some still hunters to. It seems that every day i read on here where someone "seen a dog hunter driving down a closed road". I've seen jus as many still hunters do it to. There is no difference in a dog hunter driving a closed road to go catch his dog as a still hunter driviving a closed road cause he doesnt want to drag the deer he killed or he walked to far and didnt want to haul all his gear back out. I do not agree with dog hunters that turn thier dogs out one private property. But i cant honestly say my dogs have never run a deer out of the forest into a piece of private. I have gps tracking collars, regular tracking collars and shock collars on every one of my dogs. But jus like anything else electronic they dont always work and shock collars do not always make a dog throw down thier game. Dog hunters who knowlingly allow thier dogs to go on private land rank up there with peoe who place bait on management areas. Niether one is legal. As far as the shooting or killing of any deer dog just because it's on your land is bullshit. It's not the dogs fault. They are just doing what they were trained to do and that is run the game till it is killed or they are caught. For those of you that do shoot deer dogs, well all I can tell you is if by some chance mine happens to be the one you shoot. You better have the GW on speed dial cause I'm gonna beat the ever loving shit out of you. There are good and bad apples in all aspects of hunting.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

First of all I did dog hunt many years ago both in the App. National Forest (early 90's) and a lease at Pine Log (the 80's) before it was transferred over to the state. The party I hunted with at the ANF had radio collars and we did keep the dogs in check although as many of you well know the ANF is a very big place and those redbones would have to run a long way before touching privateland. I say that just so people will know where I am coming from. 

It would seem that some comments people have made on this thread have either been misconstrued, misinterpreted, or the individual(s) that seem to be at fault with what was said just didn't read the post well enough and decided to read between the lines rather than what was on their screen. 

I personally have not shot a "deer dog" but on one occasion I did have to deal with another type of vagrant dog on private hunting land that were a threat to my well being or those with me. By reading some of the posts you might think I was just out there gunning down people's deer dogs and that could not be further from the truth. I am reminded of one occasion from several years ago where I was sitting in my stand and I watched as a rottweiler ran a deer through the block right on top of me. I just sat their and grit my teeth over the issue. As for the deer I could not take advantage of this situation because it was not in season. Had I not been a timid young man at the time the dog probably would have been a goner. On another occasion I had an old "yard dog" come meandering through the property right along the deer trail and after he peed on about 8-10 trees I had enough of him. Fortunately for him I jerked the rifle and missed him. Those are just the instances where I have seen them in person. I have several other instances of people's dogs coming through on camera. Quite frankly it galls me inside when I find a picture of someone's dog just wandering around doing what it pleases on our privateland. And to think some people believe a still hunter should just tolerate that crap because it is someone's dog. That's nonsense. When I had my black lab he would escape the yard all the time and my biggest fear was him getting in someone's yard and getting shot. Luckily he did not get shot but if he had it would have been on me not the other person. I am aware that my examples are of non-deer hunting dogs but I would say the same principle of keeping a reign on one's dogs applies even more so to the "dog hunter". 
I have not personally shot a deer dog but I unapologetically empathize with someone who feels it is necessary. I probably would give the dog(s) a pass on one occasion or two but if it became an epidemic I would do what I felt needed to be done. Why should a stillhunter on private land have to tolerate something such as this and take on a responsibility that was not theirs in the first place? Furthermore a dog hunter spends hundreds if not thousands of dollars on a "good dog" as well as hunting gear, a lease (if it is not privateland), gas, food, etc and stillhunters likely spend equal amounts of money and time on much of the same but also purchasing or building stands, setting them up, fertilizer, lime, and seeds for the foodplot only to have a pack of dogs come in and ruin a hunting opportunity for them...opportunities that are severely limited if they can only go on weekends and Saturday at that. Is a dog hunter's investment in the sport any more significant than that of a still hunter? Not a chance. But it would seem that still hunters are held to a higher level of accountability when it comes to dealing with the miscreants associated with the sport we all love. And yes....I know dogs can't read and they don't understand property lines and sometimes they do cross over much to the chagrin of their owner but a line must be drawn at some point once it keeps happening over and over again....and the responsibility for dealing with the issue (i.e. making sure the dog gets back to where it is supposed to be) should not be on the back of the guy sitting in his stand on his land. 

As for the people that have stated they would go as far as to inflict bodily harm on someone that might be inclined to deal with a repeating hunting dog issue on THEIR LAND....you probably should lay off that keyboard alittle bit...it's making you do crazy talk.


----------



## Team Stuck'em (Oct 12, 2010)

Nasturkey, you are one fine human being. I'm sure your an upstanding citizen and a valued member of the community. If your in a hunting club, well that club is lucky to have. Other than the fact that you probally kill more deer than any body else. I hope that the rest of this deer season brings you a plentiful harvest. Enjoy your morning and evening sits in your shooting house or whatever it is you hunt out of. And dont forget that safety harness if your climbing a tree. Have a fantastic end to the 2012-2013 deer season. I've got to go load dogs. These monster cowhorns are calling my name.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Didnt dog hunting season end in Bama yesterday? just curious


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Gump said:


> Didnt dog hunting season end in Bama yesterday? just curious


 
Yes, thank you Jesus!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

bigbulls said:


> I've done it with family and friends and I personally hate hunting deer with dogs.
> 
> I'm not going to actively support dog hunting but I'm also not going to actively persecute those that choose to hunt that way so long as there is mutual respect.


Wow!! This is twice in one month I agree with bulls. This is starting to scare me!!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Team Stuck'em said:


> Nasturkey, you are one fine human being. I'm sure your an upstanding citizen and a valued member of the community. If your in a hunting club, well that club is lucky to have. Other than the fact that you probally kill more deer than any body else. I hope that the rest of this deer season brings you a plentiful harvest. Enjoy your morning and evening sits in your shooting house or whatever it is you hunt out of. And dont forget that safety harness if your climbing a tree. Have a fantastic end to the 2012-2013 deer season. I've got to go load dogs. These monster cowhorns are calling my name.


Team Stuck'em.....can I just call you "friend". I read your response to my post and want to believe it was sincere but I can't help but get the feeling there might be a bit of sarcasm. If not and I have misread your tone please forgive me. As for your comments....I do try my very best to be the best man I can be to my family, friends, and complete strangers on the street as I believe in the God of the Bible and I will answer to him for how I live my life at some point in time. I am fortunate enough to be the sole hunter on a 100 acres of private land in north Bay County. As for my hunting success...I do not harvest a lot of deer and up until about 2 weeks ago this coming saturday I thought I was going to be skunked this season but I was able to harvest a 3.5 year old 7 point. Oh and thanks for the heads up. I never climb with my Summit with out a harness because I don't think hunting from a hospital bed or the grave really is possible. I hope you also have a successfull end to your season and may God bless you and your family. Let a few of them cowhorns walk...now ya hear!!!


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

*We all have to get along..*

*Hunt club president arrested for killing dog *








#myCaptureLink({'contentId' : VersionedContentId(1.79228.1358266805), '':''}) 

By LYNNE HOUGH | [email protected] 

*Published: Tuesday, January 15, 2013 at 11:20 AM.*


The president of a local hunt club was arrested last month for shooting a dog and then dragging the animal two miles down a country road - tied by a rope to his vehicle.
Originally charged with a felony, James Sousa, 48, was arrested on a warrant for animal cruelty. Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) Officer Doug Berryman says he was notified last week the felony charge was being changed to a misdemeanor by the State Attorney's Office. He says whether or not the animal suffered is a determining factor in deciding the level of a charge.
Sousa is the president of the Cabin Creek Hunt Club.
Berryman says Sousa shot the hunting dog in the shoulder with a Remington .270 rifle, killing the dog on or about Dec. 10th. Officials believe the dog was dead when Sousa tied it to his vehicle. A blood trail was left during the dragging, indicating the animal was dragged immediately following the shooting.
A report filed by Berryman says Sousa killed the animal because loose dogs in the area have been "running the deer" on the property of the hunting club. Sousa told the officer he heard three dogs running deer, but did not see them. Reports say he got out of his stand, looking for the dogs and heard them around his camp. He went there, saw one dog walking around, "not doing anything" and he shot the dog from the road, the dog fell dead at the corner of his porch. He got some rope, tied it to the dog and dragged it to Munson Hwy. at Indian Ford Road. He left the dog there "to make a statement to those people who are constantly running dogs illegally on his property."
The dog was one of three hunting dogs belonging to a man living on Indian Ford Rd. The dogs escaped from the pen at home and did not come back. While the owner was looking for his animals, he found the dead dog.
Officials with the FWC are addressing the problem of hunting dogs on unauthorized property.


----------



## Kevin Stanfield (Nov 9, 2009)

the fact of the matter is land for dog hunting is shrinking can you tell me honestly why is this happening


----------

